# Keeping a Bearded Dragon & Chameleon together



## Sam84 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi, 

I've already got a bearded dragon, and will getting a chameleon soon, so have been doing loads of research into chameleon care. i know they are solitary animals with the exception of very young chams and when they are paired for breeding. hence why i am getting one male, as I know that even if males are in sight of each other they can get stressed. however, my question is, will it stress my cham out if he is kept in the same room as my bearded dragon and they can see each other - obviously they will be in different enclosures as they have different environmental needs.

Thanks in advance

Sam


----------



## Kelvin W (May 6, 2011)

I think this might just be down to the chams temperament but I've never kept chameleons befor but have researched them a lot as I want one and some people keep multiple chameleons in the same room


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

if I was you i would put his cage were you would like it to go and if he gets stressed out move him out of direct view of the Beardie. :2thumb:
You can't realy tell this by how grumpy he is because Yemen chameleons are generally grumpy. :lol2:


----------



## RepCal (Jun 26, 2011)

I don't think the Cham will be too bothered if the he can't see the Bearded Dragon


----------



## ruthyg (Oct 15, 2010)

See how you get on basically - depends on individual temperaments. Be prepared to move one or both of them though. It never seemed to bother my chams (I had 3 veiled chams, 2 beardies and an iggy in 1 room at one point), but since I moved house, the iggy doesn't like the beardy, and the female cham didn't like the iggy! They rarely see each other though (except when out wandering and accidentally try to go into the wrong viv! Doh!). 
I actually thought this thread was going to be asking if a beardy and cham could live in same viv and I was thinking this :censor::devil::bash::2wallbang: Lol. Good luck dude


----------



## RepCal (Jun 26, 2011)

ruthyg said:


> See how you get on basically - depends on individual temperaments. Be prepared to move one or both of them though. It never seemed to bother my chams (I had 3 veiled chams, 2 beardies and an iggy in 1 room at one point), but since I moved house, the iggy doesn't like the beardy, and the female cham didn't like the iggy! They rarely see each other though (except when out wandering and accidentally try to go into the wrong viv! Doh!).
> I actually thought this thread was going to be asking if a beardy and cham could live in same viv and I was thinking this :censor::devil::bash::2wallbang: Lol. Good luck dude


That's what I originally thought, haha! :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

My bearded dragon used to hate my horned dragons? their enclosures were exacly right next to one another.

Having said that, the beardies in the shop never used to be botherd by the chams and they were literally right next door to them: victory:


----------



## kayandjustin2010 (Oct 29, 2010)

i have kept a yemen in the same room before as the rest of my reptiles which is a collection and i never seemed to bother him just didnt like me that much :lol2: unless you bribed him with wax worms, but that was just mine, guessing each one could be different.


----------



## McToons (May 7, 2011)

Sam84 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've already got a bearded dragon, and will getting a chameleon soon, so have been doing loads of research into chameleon care. i know they are solitary animals with the exception of very young chams and when they are paired for breeding. hence why i am getting one male, as I know that even if males are in sight of each other they can get stressed. however, my question is, will it stress my cham out if he is kept in the same room as my bearded dragon and they can see each other - obviously they will be in different enclosures as they have different environmental needs.
> 
> ...


I thought I was gonna see a "Can I keep my Cham and Beardie together?" thread too!

I don't have any answers dude, I've just hit a similar snag, just got a Royal Python and her viv is opposite my beardies and he's clearly not been a happy boy since. She's in quarantine so wanted her on the opposite side of the room now I gotta rearrange everything to make my beardie feel happier and have her separated from the stacked area she'll be in eventually!!!! :bash:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

McToons said:


> I thought I was gonna see a "Can I keep my Cham and Beardie together?" thread too!
> 
> I don't have any answers dude, I've just hit a similar snag, just got a Royal Python and her viv is opposite my beardies and he's clearly not been a happy boy since. She's in quarantine so wanted her on the opposite side of the room now I gotta rearrange everything to make my beardie feel happier and have her separated from the stacked area she'll be in eventually!!!! :bash:


My iguanas never used to like seeing the snakes either, and Homer (my old beardie never liked the snakes) I think they instinctively know they are not to be meddled with, although they know they are safe it still is unerving to them.: victory:


----------



## McToons (May 7, 2011)

That's pretty much the conclusion I've come to.

Once she's in the budding stack she'll be right above his viv and completely out of sight, but for now I'm keeping her away from it.

I've come to the plan I'll move her to the other side of the room more to the "livingroom" side of things near the sofa right out the way, he won't see her at all then...god bless wooden vivs!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

McToons said:


> That's pretty much the conclusion I've come to.
> 
> Once she's in the budding stack she'll be right above his viv and completely out of sight, but for now I'm keeping her away from it.
> 
> I've come to the plan I'll move her to the other side of the room more to the "livingroom" side of things near the sofa right out the way, he won't see her at all then...god bless wooden vivs!


 
Yeah, all my vivs are wooden, I only have one glass tank which the geckos are kept in and they don't seem too botherd by anything, eventually they will be getting a viv though, not just for them just incase, but because I like my vivs to match LMAO:2thumb:


----------



## Sam84 (Jul 13, 2011)

thanks guys!

it wasn't untill i re-read the title i realised how it sounded :blush: 

i think i'll just have to see how it goes - and be ready to move one of them if needed 

sam x


----------

